# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Πρόβλημα σε Hitachi CP-RX78

## axel12p

Σε προβολέα Hitachi CP-RX78 μετά την προθέρμανση άναβε το led της λάμπας και ο προβολέας δεν έδειχνε εικόνα. Προχώρησα σε καθαρισμό (φίλτρου κλπ) και αντικατάσταση λάμπας, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. 

Βρήκα το manual, μέτρησα στην πλακέτα και σύμφωνα με το manual υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην μονάδα του τροφοδοτικού/ ballast. Ύστερα από αναζήτηση στο internet εντόπισα κάποιον που είχε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε προβολικό άλλης μάρκας, το οποίο έλυσε αντικαθιστώντας τα optocoupler του ballast. Προχώρησα σε αντικατάσταση των optocoupler, καθώς και ορισμένων transistors του ballast, αλλά ο προβολέας δεν λέει να ξεκινήσει. 

Κάθε φορά η ίδια διαδικασία. Φαίνεται να ξεκινάει κανονικά η προθέρμανση της λάμπας (έχω τσεκάρει όλους τους ανεμιστήρες και είναι ΟΚ) και την στιγμή που είναι να ανάψει η λάμπα, ανάβει το led της  :Sad: 

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά τζάμπα τα λεφτά και για την καινούργια λάμπα  :Angry: 

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο ballast, αλλά οπτικά δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω κάτι το οποίο να δείχνει καμένο.

----------


## klik

Γιατί άλλαξες τα τρανζίστορ στο ballast; Τα μέτρησες και ήταν καμένα; Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες από το ballast.

----------


## axel12p

Τα transistors όπως και τα optocoupler τα αντικατέστησα "προληπτικά" με βάση αυτά που είχα δει στο internet, μιας και το πρόβλημα ήταν ακριβώς το ίδιο. 

Το ballast είναι το παρακάτω:
IMG_20151107_125703289.jpgIMG_20151107_125710675.jpgIMG_20151107_125717103.jpgIMG_20151107_125737581.jpg

----------


## klik

Στο βύσμα Χ1, έχεις 300V dc;
Αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη και θέλεις, δώσε μου το ballast για έλεγχο.

----------


## axel12p

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον! Έχεις pm.

----------

